# Baldwin Exterminator



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

😵


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Neil Young approved.....


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

That is a very interesting amp. The modular concept and the speaker setup is cool. 100WRMS. I haven't located a schematic for it yet...definitely want to have a look at that, If I was heading to Golden Lake today, I would make an appointment to check it out.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

tonewoody said:


> Neil Young approved.....
> 
> View attachment 355318


Any idea what this is? a fuzzy image:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Paul Running said:


> Any idea what this is? a fuzzy image:
> View attachment 355319


I think he calls it a whizzer. It's a device to remotely turn the knobs of his tweed deluxe from pedals


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I already have a bedroom amp so I’ll pass.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Any idea what this is? a fuzzy image:
> View attachment 355319


Lincoln is correct. Whizzer.

A bunch of info: Neil Young's Amps


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

What the hell? 2X12, 2X10 and 2X8? Anyone have any idea what they sound like. It's not exactly close to me but isn't a million miles away either...


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Two-fiddy... you snooze, you looze...

(Full disclosure, no connection to seller)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Baldwin made some wonky stuff that some folks like and other folks think "Why'd the hell did they do THAT?" Fifty years back, I went to see Lenny Breau at the former Le Hibou in Ottawa, and he was playing one of those Baldwin guitars that looked like it had about 4 or 5 different pickguards. Of course, he could make anything sound wonderful.

I can see why that amp was in storage for the past quarter century: they couldn't find anyone to help lift it!

Some years back, _Vintage Guitar_ magazine had a feature on Standell amplifiers. I seem to recall seeing a picture of one of the mid-'60s bands, maybe Paul Revere & the Raiders, or a tier below them, in a flatbed truck with a Standell amp so big it makes this Baldwin unit look like a Pignose. It was built for publicity purposes, not intended for retail sale, and required equipment to get it up onto the flatbed.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Baldwin made some wonky stuff that some folks like and other folks think "Why'd the hell did they do THAT?" Fifty years back, I went to see Lenny Breau at the former Le Hibou in Ottawa, and he was playing one of those Baldwin guitars that looked like it had about 4 or 5 different pickguards. Of course, he could make anything sound wonderful.
> 
> I can see why that amp was in storage for the past quarter century: they couldn't find anyone to help lift it!
> 
> Some years back, _Vintage Guitar_ magazine had a feature on Standell amplifiers. I seem to recall seeing a picture of one of the mid-'60s bands, maybe Paul Revere & the Raiders, or a tier below them, in a flatbed truck with a Standell amp so big it makes this Baldwin unit look like a Pignose. It was built for publicity purposes, not intended for retail sale, and required equipment to get it up onto the flatbed.


I was reading about the Baldwin company. They had a deal with a guitar maker Burns that built their guitars for them until Baldwin bought Gretsch. Apparently they failed buying Fender and CBS got it.









Burns London - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Love my Baldwin bass...


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks pretty cool but I'm holding out for a 1000watt Magnatone.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> That is a very interesting amp. The modular concept and the speaker setup is cool. 100WRMS. I haven't located a schematic for it yet...definitely want to have a look at that, If I was heading to Golden Lake today, I would make an appointment to check it out.



Good luck !


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

MetalTele79 said:


> Looks pretty cool but I'm holding out for a 1000watt Magnatone.


It's companion:


----------

